# How to Stay In Shape  and  Stay on Your Diet Over the Holidays



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Learn ten ways that you can keep your physique in top shape over the holidays, yet still endulge in the festivities and treats!My mom makes the most amazing Christmas cake in the world; it’s been a tradition in our family for as long as I can remember.First, she mixes up a light, fluffy, vanilla cake [...]

*Read More...*


----------

